# How Many Welk Platinum Points Are Required?



## Guitarmom (May 5, 2012)

We're heading down to our floating week, Lawrence Welk Villas on the Green, and I just know that they're going to want to take us on a "tour" to try to sell us into the Platinum Point system.

I'm trying to be armed with as much info as possible. Could anyone tell me how many Welk Platinum Points are needed for:
  - An original Villa?
  - A large vs. small one bedroom @ Villas on the Green?
  - A large vs. small one bedroom @ Mountain Villas?
  - Booking a two-bedroom Villas on the Green for one week?

I absolutely cannot imagine what they could say to make me want to give up my floating week lockoff at Villas on the Green, let alone pay for the privilege. But I don't want to be surprised by *anything* they say.

Thank you to anyone who can fill me on trading within the Platinum Points program. If you don't have time for all my questions, I'm especially interested in how many points it takes to book one of the original Villas.

Kind regards,
   Toni


----------



## ajlm33 (May 6, 2012)

I copied this from the Welk Owners Lounge found at https://www.welkownerslounge.com/. 

Lee


Welk Resorts Platinum Program

San Diego:
Room Type Weekly Pt. Values Friday & Saturday Sunday – Thursday
2 Bedroom Lock-Off (VOG and MV) 300,000 75,000 Per Night 30,000 Per Night
2 Bedroom (L W R V) 240,000 60,000 Per Night 24,000 Per Night
1 Bedroom Villa (VOG and MV) 180,000 45,000 Per Night 18,000 Per Night
1 Bedroom Suite (VOG and MV) 120,000 30,000 Per Night 12,000 Per Night

Palm Springs:
Room Type Weekly Pt. Values Friday & Saturday Sunday – Thursday
1 Bedroom Suite 120,000 30,000 Per Night 12,000 Per Night

Cabo San Lucas:
Room Type Weekly Pt. Values Friday & Saturday Sunday – Thursday
2 Bedroom Penthouse 540,000 135,000 Per Night 54,000 Per Night
2 Bedroom Lock-Off 420,000 105,000 Per Night 42,000 Per Night
1 Bedroom Villa = 1BDRL 240,000 60,000 Per Night 24,000 Per Night
1 Bedroom Suite = 1BDRS 180,000 45,000 Per Night 18,000 Per Night

Branson: Red Season (Weeks 10 - 52):
Room Type Weekly Pt. Values Friday & Saturday Sunday – Thursday
2 Bedroom Lock-Off 240,000 60,000 Per Night 24,000 Per Night
1 Bedroom Villa = 1BDRL 150,000 37,500 Per Night 15,000 Per Night
1 Bedroom Suite = 1BDRS 90,000 22,500 Per Night 9,000 Per Night
Branson: Yellow Season (Weeks 1 – 9):
Room Type Weekly Pt. Values Friday & Saturday Sunday – Thursday
2 Bedroom Lock-Off 180,000 45,000 Per Night 18,000 Per Night
1 Bedroom Villa = 1BDRL 120,000 30,000 Per Night 12,000 Per Night
1 Bedroom Suite = 1BDRS 60,000 15,000 Per Night 6,000 Per Night

Exchange Values
2 Bedroom 240,000 Per Week
1 Bedroom 120,000 Per Week
Studio 90,000 Per Week
Room Type Abbreviations:
VOG= Villas On the Greens
MV= Mountain Villas
LWRV= Lawrence Welk Resort Villas


----------



## Guitarmom (May 8, 2012)

Thank you so much! I never thought to look there. This is great info.


----------

